
Machines That Feel - maxhudson
https://medium.com/@maxhudson/computers-that-feel-85a001ee8505
======
gallerdude
Would a computer not be honest that it couldn't feel, even if conscious?

~~~
maxhudson
I didn't mean to imply a computer would be dishonest! What made you ask that
question?

